# which roofing nails for pressure treated lumber ?



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

got a pack of regular galvanized 2 inch nails but just saw they should not be used with pressure treated lumber.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

With pressure treated lumber, you MUST use hot-dipped galvanized nails. The nails you got are likely electroplated galvanized, which is thinner and weaker. The pressure treated wood will eat them.
I doubt you'll ever find hot-dipped galvanized roofing nails. There just aren't ever any applications that require them...Well, I guess there is now! 

Out of curiosity, what are you using them for? It is unusual for any members under roofing material to be treated.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd go with stainless. They do make hot dipped roofing nails, but if you're not in a coastal area they'd probably be hard to find.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

will these do ?

http://www.mazenails.com/hdgspecs.php


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yup!!!!!!!!


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

that makes me wonder: i am using pressure treated 2x4s for my sole plates in my basement - i am also using regular framing nails with them - IS THAT OKAY or should i be using some special, zinc-coated as well ???


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Nope....plain steel reacts with the copper in the wood treatment and corrodes fast, a lot faster with the new ACQ lumber than it did with the old CCA. Use hot dipped galvanized at the very least. Coated deck screws are another option. Stainless steel is best.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Agreed, you really don't want to use plain old steel nails with ACQ in any application. For this reason, a lot of builders are using borate treated lumber for concrete-contact applications inside homes these days. They've found that framers won't reliably switch nails for sole plates, mudsills, and attachment of siding to the treated plates. Therefore, it is easier to switch lumber to avoid the hassle! 

Don't worry about the nails you already have installed. Just run a couple treated screws in there to back them up.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

this is what i used:

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-20302-3-inch-Galvenized-Plastic/dp/B000P9Z6D2

it says "Hot Dipped Galvanized". is this good enough ?


----------



## ThunderCAT (Jan 29, 2009)

This is an old thread and probably a topic that's been beaten to death in this forum, but I have just started to frame my basement (have about 30 linear feet framed thus far) and it never dawned on me to use fasteners treated for ACQ. For some reason my mind was focused on making sure I use the right fasteners for securing my bottom plate that I didn't even think about what to use when I toenail the studs.

Anyway, I live in a small town and am sure my inspector won't even catch it (I have previous experience with him when building two decks, and he spent a total of 30 seconds inspecting everything). Do I still need to put a couple of stainless screws or deck screws per stud? I am just wondering that once I have all the drywall up and everything, is holding power of the studs at the bottom plate necessary?

Sorry if my question sounds naive. 

I used Bostitch S8D-FH 2-3/8" x .120" Smooth Shank 28° Wire Collated Full Round Head Stick Framing Nails.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can get copper roofing nails at any roofing distributer


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ThunderCAT said:


> This is an old thread and probably a topic that's been beaten to death in this forum, but I have just started to frame my basement (have about 30 linear feet framed thus far) and it never dawned on me to use fasteners treated for ACQ. For some reason my mind was focused on making sure I use the right fasteners for securing my bottom plate that I didn't even think about what to use when I toenail the studs.
> 
> Anyway, I live in a small town and am sure my inspector won't even catch it (I have previous experience with him when building two decks, and he spent a total of 30 seconds inspecting everything). Do I still need to put a couple of stainless screws or deck screws per stud? I am just wondering that once I have all the drywall up and everything, is holding power of the studs at the bottom plate necessary?
> 
> ...


If it's not hot dipped galvanized, stainless or other fastener rated for ACQ, it's wrong. The wood will eat it and over time the two pieces of wood will not be connected.
Ron


----------

